# Marrow House 2010 - Midnight



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

This here is my first yard haunt ever. It's not, strictly speaking, a yard haunt. My yard is tiny with zero space on it, so I set up in a shop window near my home. I only got the space four days before halloween, so it's nothing spectacularly original. Groundbreakers, crosses, witch, cauldron, branches. 
All of the props are handmade paper-mache monsters.

I can't get the photos resized, so here is the link to that particular post on my blog. http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2010/11/2010-haunt.html

And here is my haunt video 




Hope you like it! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I mentioned it before here, but I thought your haunt was great on the Home Haunters DVD collection. Excellent use of space and great props. While as a haunter I wish you had more space, I am also intrigued as to how you'll handle the same small space of the years. Necrobones is a haunter with a little yard patch in front of his house/condo/apt. and his haunt has been one of my biggest inspirations.

How is Halloween in New Zealand?


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! I was really, really impressed with your haunt and video. Definitely in my top 3 for 2010.

There was a larger display space available very close. It was right at a busy intersection on a street with a lot of foot traffic, and it was a perfect shape for a halloween display, with a walkway between two big display windows. But the people owning it not only wouldn't let me use the space, but left it till 5 days before halloween to tell me. I had asked about it two months before halloween.

Luckily, I know the lovely woman who owns my current display space and she let me use it with no charge. In fact, she has asked me to keep the display up LONGER this year! It's a small spot, but I'll have to work with it. It means I can pay more attention to detail.

NecroBones has a great haunt, and has grown so much over the years, while staying in the same cramped space. I can only PRAY mine will do the same.

And Halloween in New Zealand. God. AWFUL. Horrible. Halloween doesn't exist here. Last year I had two trick or treaters come to the house. I will NOT be staying in New Zealand. Now excuse me, I have to go and cry.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is a great display. The back story is awesome. Any shop owner should be proud to have it. 
Well done.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellently crafted display!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely shot Marrow. What vid cam do you use? Everytime we shoot vid it comes out too dark so we've been trying to find a decent inexpensive recorder.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"And they were hungry....so hungry" 


Beautifully done, Marrow! A haunt display definitely falls into the category of "size doesn't matter" when it looks this good. Jdubbya (another member here) has a small space for his cemetery in his front yard and it's one of my favorite mini-displays every year.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a fantastic job on this, despite the small space, absolutely loved the back story, you are very creative,, great lighting on it too, that is so nice of the lady to let you use it, and to have it longer this year!! you should be very proud of your haunt!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Seriously, you're 13? Man, I didn't start until I was a year older than you, and my 14-year old haunt sucked by any standards, much less compared to yours.

Great job all around. Your props, your lighting, your video...you are a haunter to look out for. I can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome job Marrow, just an amazing use of space!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Marrow, you really did a great job, and I'm so glad that your video is on the DVD collection... In my opinion, one of the best things about a haunt is a back story that will attach your viewer to what you have created, and not only does your descriptive words at the beginning of the video, but the set up tells the story as well. Your haunt would be impressive enough as is, but compounded with the fact that you are as young as you are really makes you one to watch.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice work on the display. I like the lighting setup used.

Very promising of good things to come.


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

You did a terrific job with this, Marrow!! That's what I call an effective use of space!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great yard haunt by any standards! be it 1st, 2nd, 3rd or any attempt - and I agree with what the other said - Size doesn't matter - ALWAYS go for quality over quantity
We'll be looking for you in 2011!


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Awesome First Haunt*

I love it. You did a great job for your first time, hope mine eventually looks that good. Keep it up.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow..very nice. I loved ur story.


----------

